# I found a spider I'm my house and it looks evil, what is it?



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

I have no idea where to put this thread because I am on tappa talk thing and I don't know how to use it lol

I have never seen a spider like this before, I hoovered it up once in my bedroom and took the Hoover down stairs and forgot to empty the bag..

Then a couple of days later I seen him/her again above the front door when I was on my way out, and the next day it was gone.. and now, a week later I just seen it crawling up my bedroom wall again, so this time I trapped it in a spare tank, and took a photo to see if any of you guys can identify it?


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure but doesnt look like a house spider to me


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

I can see it looking at me, it wants to chew my head off!


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol2: I dont think it is dangerous, because they isnt many venomuos things in england


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

I work down asda, it could of got in the country in a pack of bananas lol


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

false black widow?

i have no idea, but a lot of spideys can give a nasty nip... which is why i run away, screaming, from them.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Beardies are the best said:


> :lol2: I dont think it is dangerous, because they isnt many venomuos things in england


Actually there are billions of 'venomous things' in Britain.


ALL spiders are venomous. As are most bees and wasps of course.



'venomous' DOES NOT always mean 'dangerous'


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Actually there are billions of 'venomous things' in Britain.
> 
> 
> ALL spiders are venomous. As are most bees and wasps of course.
> ...


Unless you're a fly :whistling2:


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

looks like a false widow, why not put a post in the spider section?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I always have these in my house.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Beardies are the best said:


> :lol2: I dont think it is dangerous, because they isnt many venomuos things in england


false widows live here, & are venomous- their bite can make you ill. & that looks like one.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Beardies are the best said:


> Not sure but doesnt look like a house spider to me


it ain't!



mrcarlxx said:


> I can see it looking at me, it wants to chew my head off!


it won't!



laurencea said:


> false black widow?
> 
> i have no idea, but a lot of spideys can give a nasty nip... which is why i run away, screaming, from them.


true- & the false widow can- but it is a reluctant biter.



BennReptiles said:


> looks like a false widow, why not put a post in the spider section?


that's what it is!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

blimey, i got it right!


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Cool I might keep it as a pet lol

I'm joking it looks to evil


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

Come to think of it my son keeps a false widow in a crix box and this looks nothing like one, the body is not fat enough and the legs are to long


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

I just went through dozens of pages of UK spiders and can't find one that looks even remotely like my one, I might take it over to longleat and get them to have a look


----------



## MarcPhoenix (Nov 6, 2011)

Mate if I seen that in my house I'd move house!! lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Definitely a false widow - there are many different types. 
Pretty much harmless, can give a nasty bite mind you.


----------



## Stu MBM (Sep 2, 2011)

My false widow bite. Tried to brush it off my ankle and it grabbed me.:devil:








Give it a kiss I dare you:2thumb:


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

Spiders Section - UK Safari

That should hopefully help you if it is native.


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like a woodlouse spider to me, we have loads here - pack a nasty bite for such a small spid Woodlouse Spiders - Dysera crocata - UK Safari


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

werewolf said:


> Looks like a woodlouse spider to me, we have loads here - pack a nasty bite for such a small spid Woodlouse Spiders - Dysera crocata - UK Safari


it looks nothing like one- they're orange/brick red with a cream abdomen, & huge fangs like a funnel web spider.


----------



## percy3443 (Apr 26, 2010)

I wouldn't be able to stand it if one of those appeared in my house. I hate spiders, they act like some rich bitch on vacation, spinning their webs around. I mainly hate it when I come home and see a spider chilling on the couch :L


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

MarcPhoenix said:


> Mate if I seen that in my house I'd move house!! lol


I have moved house lol, not because of the spider though...

I had to kill it, I was moving house and needed the tank to transport my reps, and didn't want to let it go just in case it was a nasty one! Shame really I was growing quite fond of the little bigger

False widows look like hedge spiders, this looked nothing like that what so ever


----------



## lukie (Oct 21, 2011)

*heyy*

looks just like a false widow google false widow and look at the piccys:2thumb:
or it could be a lace webbed spider???


----------



## bigal1982 (Nov 24, 2011)

*it has to die*

i'd squash it then squash it some more then just to make sure i'd stamp on it in my riggers then burn it:devil:


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

The look of that just made me cringe :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

mrcarlxx said:


> I have moved house lol, not because of the spider though...
> 
> I had to kill it, I was moving house and needed the tank to transport my reps, and didn't want to let it go just in case it was a nasty one! Shame really I was growing quite fond of the little bigger
> 
> False widows look like hedge spiders, this looked nothing like that what so ever


no way could it have been anything dangerous- there's nothing that bad here. the worst are the false widows. there was no need to kill it.


----------

